# Connecting to your home PC from your office network using SS



## icecoolz (Apr 26, 2005)

Connecting to your home PC from your office network using SSL. 

This is a little piece of information which I ran across and have tried and tested in my system at home and at work. Basically this will enable all users to access their home desktops from office networks even with the most stringent of firewalls as long as access to SSL protocol is allowed. What I have given here is completely legal!! So use it at your own discretion. 

Tools Used: 

*Server:*

*WinSSHD: Secure Remote Access to Your Windows Machine*

WinSSHD provides secure remote login capabilities to Windows workstations and servers. Security is WinSSHD's key feature: in contrast with Telnet and FTP servers, WinSSHD encrypts data during transmission. Thus, no one can sniff your password or see what files you are transferring when you access your computer through WinSSHD.
WinSSHD is ideal for remote administration of Windows servers; for advanced users who wish to access their home machine from work, or their work machine from home; as well as for a wide spectrum of advanced tasks, such as establishing a VPN using WinSSHD's TCP/IP tunneling feature, or providing a secure file depository using WinSSHD's SFTP.
You can try WinSSHD free for up to 30 days.

*
Client: *

*Tunnelier: SSH Terminal, Tunneling and File Transfer Client*

Tunnelier is a friendly and flexible SSH client for Windows which includes state of the art terminal emulation, graphical as well as command-line SFTP support, an FTP-to-SFTP bridge, powerful tunneling features including dynamic port forwarding through integrated proxy, and also remote administration for our SSH server, WinSSHD.
Tunnelier is free for individual use.

All the above information can be found at: 

www.bitvise.com

Heres how to set it up. Download the WinSSHD onto your home PC. Run the installer to install it onto the location of your preference.

Once installed it will by default run the WinSSHD control panel. Which looks like this: 

 *img244.echo.cx/img244/7480/winsshdmain4wd.png

Now go to the settings tab and select EDIT/View Settings : 

 *img249.echo.cx/img249/147/settingstab8bh.png



Now enter the SSL port to be 443 as mentioned below. This is the default SSL port used by most corporations. Select save and close once you have entered the port. Goto the main tab again and click on start WinSSHD as shown below: 

 *img253.echo.cx/img253/9998/startsshd9mf.png


This is all you need to do to set up the server part. Also note down the IP address of your machine at home. Easiest way to do this would be to open a browser and goto *www.whatismyip.com

*Client*

Now for the client. Download and install Tunnelier from the link given above. Start tunnelier. You will come to the main screen. In the main screen enter the IP address of the server you just setup (at home lets assume) as shown below. Also enter the port as 443.

 *img242.echo.cx/img242/6584/tunnelierenterip4au.png


Now click on proxy settings. Select HTTP proxy and enter the proxy address and port as shown below. *Note: The proxy IP and port is for my corporate proxy. You need to enter your corporate proxy IP and Port here!!*

 *img255.echo.cx/img255/4256/tunnelierproxy8ma.png

Click ok. You will be taken back to the main application. Now goto the options tab. And make sure open remote desktop is selected as shown below:

 *img215.echo.cx/img215/7830/tunneliercheckremote7df.png

Now go back to the login tab. You will see a user name field. Enter a valid windows user name for your home PC here. Leave the initial method as none. Now click on login button. You will get a screen like this: 

 *img246.echo.cx/img246/733/tunnelierlogin6it.png


Enter the password for the windows user for your home PC here. Click on OK. You will get the following screen: 

 *img260.echo.cx/img260/1108/tunnelierauthenticate4db.png


Enter the password to access your desktop. 

 *img242.echo.cx/img242/1724/login2iz.png


And voila. Thats my desktop running at home. 

 *img151.echo.cx/img151/9803/mydesktop7pl.png


Now you can access your desktop and can do a normal remote desktop session onto your home PC such as maintenance tasks and so on. And yes it is possible to transfer files from your corporate to your home PC and vice-versa. Just dig a little into the tool  

Got any doubts feel free to post it here and I will try and answer it as much as I can.


----------



## theraven (Apr 26, 2005)

dude make a tut out of it ... ill move it to tutorials section
and plz post thumbbnails if possible


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 26, 2005)

Is this a free download ? Nice software.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 26, 2005)

30 day trial pradeep.


----------

